# Where can I buy this door threshold?



## noone (May 4, 2011)

I need to replace what is pictured with a higher piece that is identical so that it will meet flush with the 1/2" rrubber sweep on the bottom of the door. I am trying to fill about a 1/2 inch gap. Another door has this same piece, but it is already a 1/2 inch higher, so i'm thinking this type of threshold exists somewhere, I just didn't see it at Home Depot or Lowes.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They sell thresholds at Lowes.

It does not appear to be adjustable.


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> They sell thresholds at Lowes.
> 
> It does not appear to be adjustable.


I did not see anything at Lowes.com that looked like it would replace this piece, the one between the arrows. Do you have a link?


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

That's integral with the jamb. I don't think you will find it sold separately.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey, this is a DIY site...make one.

Andy.


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

I'm just going to buy a 3/4" door sweep, like the one I replaced. Problem solved. :thumbup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those are available at Ace hardware and the Depot---common as can be---it's a flat rubber strip with a barbed strip in each side--Try the Ace --bring that picture with--


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this for a metal or wood door?
If it's a wooden door read below, if it's metal then just buy a new seal.
That type threshold is a piece of junk anyway. What your missing in the rubber seal that fits into the slots, it's sold in any harware, Lowes and Home Depot. But the reason they always fail is the rubber gets steped on as you walk into the door. I'd remove it and replace it with one that's adjustable. Lowe and HD both sell them and add a new sweep that gets installed under the door itself.


----------



## noone (May 4, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Is this for a metal or wood door?
> If it's a wooden door read below, if it's metal then just buy a new seal.
> That type threshold is a piece of junk anyway. What your missing in the rubber seal that fits into the slots, it's sold in any harware, Lowes and Home Depot. But the reason they always fail is the rubber gets steped on as you walk into the door. I'd remove it and replace it with one that's adjustable. Lowe and HD both sell them and add a new sweep that gets installed under the door itself.


It's a metal door.

This is what I originally installed that is a 1/2 inch deep door sweep. As you can see, it needs about another quarter of an inch on the right hand side as the current threshold slopes. I don't think this door threshold ever had a rubber insert in it. I can't see how one could be fitted to this threshold. See first picture again.

I'd really rather not have to replace the entire door threshold, i'd rather just replace with a larger sweep, but neither Lowes nor Home Depot sell a 3/4 inch deep sweep.

Any ideas on where I can get one?


----------

